# Weekend at Fort Valley Va



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Went down for some trail riding with friends..Here are a few pics to share we did a 5 hour ride to the Shenedohah river. It was 10 miles of mountain riding. Great weather that day..
http://mingiz.smugmug.com/Other/horse-camping/12375725_F8AkB#909006071_yuKtw-A-LB























Some of the campground


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cool! I was thinking about going there too at some point. How's the footing and how did you like the campground itself (do they have cabins?)?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Cool! I was thinking about going there too at some point. How's the footing and how did you like the campground itself (do they have cabins?)?


 Shenandoah Valley Virginia Horseback Riding Campground Camping Shenandoah Valley Guest Dude Ranch 
It's mountains so footing varies. Need shoes all around. The camp ground is nice. Alot of shade. The over flow field isn't... I like it there....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

We haven't been to FVS in a couple years. I think we need to make a trip down! We haven't made it to the river yet.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

g8dhorse said:


> We haven't been to FVS in a couple years. I think we need to make a trip down! We haven't made it to the river yet.


Well if ya ever decided to go, Let me know , If I'm there would like to meet ya....:wink:


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

Mingiz said:


> Well if ya ever decided to go, Let me know , If I'm there would like to meet ya....:wink:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm hoping we'll get there in July/Aug sometime. That river looked too inviting! LOL!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd like to go in October. The trees should be beautiful and the weather won't be so hot then.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So are the pipe panel stalls part of the camp ground or did you bring those?

Lovely scenery!


Edit to add:

Never mind, I looked at the link you provided. You can rent them. Interesting.


----------



## g8dhorse (Apr 20, 2010)

They had panel corrals last time we were there. No stalls. some have canopies over them. They also had small paddocks.


----------

